# carpel tunnel?



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi, I've been using apitherapy on arthritis in my hand lately and its going well with an occasional single sting between the knuckle joints. 

I also have fairly sever carpel tunnel in the wrist of the same hand that sometimes is a problem, sometimes not. I tried a direct sting on the wrist while it was giving me trouble, but this did not seem to help. It just ached seemingly more, but I only tried it directly the one time.

Has anyone had any luck treating carpel tunnel with bee stings?


----------



## RSUCHAN (Oct 20, 2006)

*Carpel Tunnel*

Had surgery 5 weeks ago tomorrow for Carpel & Cubil tunnel. 30 years in the bee business & hundreds of stings & did not realize how bad my hand was untill I had the tests done 2 months ago. I had lost over 65% of my grip & strength in my right arm. Where they removed the bone pieces in the elbow still smarts real good. But I have recovered quite a bit of strength back in the right hand already. Don't put it off to long as I did. You may get to a point of no return as I almost did.


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

MichaelW said:


> Hi, I've been using apitherapy on arthritis in my hand lately and its going well with an occasional single sting between the knuckle joints.
> 
> I also have fairly sever carpel tunnel in the wrist of the same hand that sometimes is a problem, sometimes not. I tried a direct sting on the wrist while it was giving me trouble, but this did not seem to help. It just ached seemingly more, but I only tried it directly the one time.
> 
> Has anyone had any luck treating carpel tunnel with bee stings?


I'm not surprised that you had more aching after stinging directly over the pain site. The pain from Carpel Tunnel Syndrome comes from the inflamed nerve being trapped in a groove that the nerve runs through. Stinging directly over the site probably caused swelling which increased the pressure on the nerve. I had the same problem taking anti-inflammatories. The anti-inflammatory caused me to retain fluid which caused swelling in that area. 

I am not an expert, but I have used apitherapy for right arm, neck and shoulder pain. An accupuncturist/apitherapist marked the sites that I use. If it were me, I would try stinging these accupuncture pain pathway from the entry point to the exit point. This is what she recommended and marked for me. My experience was that the relief was immediate. These instructions are for the right arm. Obviously if yours is left arm change all of the rights to left:

Sting site #1: Upper neck, just below and to the left of right lymph node. My husband calls this a "massage point."

Sting site #2: Top of the right shoulder - very close to the clavicle (collar bone) insertion point. 

Sting site #3 Put your finger on your edge of your right shoulder and then using pressure from your finger slide your finger down the front side of your arm slowly. The point is just under the edge of your shoulder, where you feel an indention. It feels like your finger goes into a shallow hole.

Sting site #4: Bend your right elbow. The site is just to the right of the crease in your arm from the bent elbow. 

Site #5: About two inches down your arm (toward your hand) from Site #4; the top of the tennis elbow muscle.

Site #6: Two inches above the wrist bones. (Outer arm, not inner arm)

Site #7: Spread your first finger and thumb. With your finger, follow the center of "V" between them moving toward the point of the "V" until you reach bones. (This is the back side of the hand, not the palm.) Sting in the point of the "V."

Site #8: Right first finger (index finger), left side of the finger, just to the left of the cuticle. 
Susan


----------



## SweetBettyBees (Jun 19, 2006)

Michael, I would follow Susan's suggestions regarding the sting sites. I am an RN and have worked with a group of good hand surgeons for about 15 years. I am also a bee keeper and study apitherapy. You can't contribute to swelling in the wrist and expect relief from carpal tunnel symptoms; the post-sting swelling just worsens the matter. Good luck.


----------

